# feeding 3 times a day to 2



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Paris is eating 1/3 cup of dry kibble 3 times a day. She tends to pick at her lunch and was wondering when I can start feeding her 2 times a day?
Also, how do I go about doing it?


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

That's a lot of food, how old is she and how much does she weight. Usually you would switch at 1 year when you switch from puppy food to adult food. Half a cup is all that's necessary for a full day of food. So try smaller meals, it could be she's eating such a big breakfast that she isn't hungry come lunch time. I feed Sophie a little under a 1/4 cup each meal time, measured out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Before I answer.... How old is Paris again?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That does seem like a lot of food, even for a full grown dog. Dewey is 8 months, he eats twice a day. 1/4 C each meal with some veggies in between.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I was going to ask how old she is also.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Paris will be 4 months in Feb.

I was giving her 1/4 cup 3 times a day about a month ago and she was still hungry (she's such a piggy) so I increased to 1/3 cup... but now seems too much. 

What do ya'll suggest?


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I would suggest de-creasing it again and instead add some veggies for snacks, that way your not adding any unnecessary calories into her diet. Is she getting enough exercise? It could be she's not working off the food quick enough for lunch. But I wouldn't put her down to 2 meals a days yet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

You should definately go back to 1/4 cup. How much does she weigh?


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia gets a little less than 1/4 cup of dry and and about 1/3 of a tbsp of wet food thoroughly mixed in twice a day. She loves it. I was just feeding her dry, but unless I sat and coaxed her she wouldn't eat very much..much less than 1/2 cup a day, but once I added a little of the wet, she's eating everything and licking the bowl clean.*


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree with everyone else... I'd cut back to the 1/4 cup 3 times a day. She's still a little young to go to only twice a day feeding. In 2 months you can reassess.

If she is still hungry you can give a tiny bit more (5-10 pieces) or add a small amount of green beans, fruit, etc


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

thanks everyone!! Will start her back at 1/4 cup. Ashley I think you're right, she doesn't always work off her breakfast enough for lunch.

She weighed 4 lbs Jan 7th, that was her last visit to the vet but I think she's 5.5 right now....she's solid weight.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I really would watch how much food you give her. I would do 1/4 cup but the middle feed I would give a little less and work it down to 1/4 twice a day. Fill in with fruit and veggies instead of a lot of treats.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree - it seems like a lot. Bella gets a 1/4 cup measured twice per day. She also gets a lot of exercise courtesy of my six year old who loves to play fetch and chase with her. I don't give daily treats - maybe just a couple times per week. Daily snacks are veggies. I don't know what kind of food you are feeding here but a good high quality food in lesser quantities should keep her satisfied more than a lesser quality food in greater quantities.


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

How do you guys weight the food. I just give them wet food bcz that's all they eat. I give mine a can of BB a day. Half in the morning half at night. When they don't eat their food in the morning I will leave their food there until the eat it. Illy the time I get bc from work their food is gone. They 3 months old and weight abt 2 pounds each. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, when I fed kibble and wet, I would look at the measurements on the bag and go with the lowest amount for the weight category.

Then I'd add a little more if they ate it all and were still hungry.

Grace was the first puppy I measured her food, but she didn't eat well so it was to keep track of what she did eat. But with Gus, I just let him eat until he was full, and I'd feed the same amount. Some days he ate less and I'd pick it up. Some days, during growth spurts, he'd want more.

With Leila & Wilber I'd continue free feeding them for now... they are still young.


----------

